# Best Protected, Rechargeable 3.0V CR2 Battery



## jag-engr (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80 en route and I have a CR2 tube body en route for it.

I have never really used a CR2 light before, and I understand that CR2 lithium primaries have about half the capacity of a CR123 lithium primary.

I usually go through a CR123 Titanium primary every two or three months, so I'm not terribly worried about the expense, but considering that CR123 and CR2 Titanium brand cells cost the same, I think I would like to go the rechargeable route withthe CR2 cells.

I am looking for the following attributes:
*— real 3.0V charge*, not 3.6V, not 3.7V - I don't want to fry my new light
*— protected*
*— low self-discharge* (preferable)

I would also like a recommendation for a charger for the cells, preferably one that could also be used for CR123 cells of the same specifications.



*Updated with new question:*
 
*The original L2T was listed at 0.9V to 4.0V on the web, but the box mine came in says 0.9V to 3.7V. Does anyone know if the original L2T could accept 3.7V rechargeables?*


----------



## Gatsby (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the only real 3.0v RCR2 is maybe a Tenergy cell at batterystation? AFAIK I can only remember seeing one brand but I do think they are protected.

I use AWs RCR2s in my Jil and use a standard Nano RCR123 charger with a brass spacer he sells and it works great.

Where did you find a CR2 body? Is 4Sevens selling one? I am quite partial to the AA/CR2 format and like the L1T v2.0 function as well, and would consider picking one up if I could have a CR2 body with it...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 30, 2008)

You should have posted this in the Batteries section. I'll move it there now.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 30, 2008)

AW made a nice, protected R CR2. AFAIK, it was the only protected RCR2 on the market in "normal" Li Ion voltage ranges. There were some other "partially protected" cells, but they had some real gaps in the protection concept.

IIRC, it had a nominal capacity of 350mah, so a 2 C max discharge rate of approx 700ma. When run under these conditions, the cells worked pretty well, and I designed them into a couple of home made 2 in series RCR2 lights driving a Lux V. Small and bright.

A lot of people tried to discharge thse cells in the Orb RAW at 1000 ma +, and, as expected, the light was very bright, and the cells had short life spans as a result. There is nothing wrong with doing this, but it was difficult to get people to accept that 3 - 5 cycles was going to be the "real life" of a R cell when that heavily "worked".

I personally thought it was fine, as the AW protected R CR2s were still cheaper than a lot of places sold primary CR2s.

In any event, the last time I looked, AW is not producing the protected R CR2, but I keep hoping he will bring it back.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 30, 2008)

Read what HarryN posted carefully about the small li-ion cells only lasting a handful of cycles in high drain applications. I suspect your experience will be be similar as the L2T head will likely pull around an amp with a 3V power source. 

Eric


----------



## jag-engr (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you for your responses everyone.



Gatsby said:


> I think the only real 3.0v RCR2 is maybe a Tenergy cell at batterystation? AFAIK I can only remember seeing one brand but I do think they are protected.


 
I looked, but I couldn't find these cells.
______________



Gatsby said:


> Where did you find a CR2 body? Is 4Sevens selling one? I am quite partial to the AA/CR2 format and like the L1T v2.0 function as well, and would consider picking one up if I could have a CR2 body with it...


 
Gatsby,

I got the tube from someone else, who bought it from fenix-store two years ago. For a while 4sevens was selling custom tubes by Nekomane. The one I'm getting has three tritium vials in it!
If you're looking for one, email me through the forum email or PM me.
______________



HarryN said:


> In any event, the last time I looked, AW is not producing the protected R CR2, but I keep hoping he will bring it back.


 
That's unfortunate. I'll keep my eye open for some on the CPF MP.
______________



mdocod said:


> Read what HarryN posted carefully about the small li-ion cells only lasting a handful of cycles in high drain applications. I suspect your experience will be be similar as the L2T head will likely pull around an amp with a 3V power source.


 
Perhaps I should stick with Titanium 3.0V primaries!?


----------



## HarryN (Jul 31, 2008)

Not sure on the Tenergy cells in CR2 format. I think Silverfox did some limited testing on CR2s, so it might be in the link at the top of the battery forum. I made a very large assumption and just based my decisions on the CR123 data vs brand. 

Kind of a stretch, but the hope is there. When possible, I buy cells made in USA or EU, mostly for trade deficit and perceived safety reasons. Finding this "feature" is not always easy.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 31, 2008)

If that is true, then your CR2 body will not fit your L2T V2.0. It was made to fit the old L2T and does not fit the V2.0. I have all the parts mentioned here and they do not fit together. 
Your best bet is to get a P2D body to run your L2T on CR123 - that is what I do. I use my CR2 body on an L2P and a Nekomane CR123 body on the original L2T.


jag-engr said:


> I got the tube from someone else, who bought it from fenix-store two years ago. For a while 4sevens was selling custom tubes by Nekomane. The one I'm getting has three tritium vials in it!
> If you're looking for one, email me through the forum email or PM me.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 1, 2008)

I went searching and cannot find the LifePO4 IIRC 3.0v CR2 cells - I swear someone used to carry them at one point... I'm at a loss for a source now.

I know batteryjunction has 3.0v RCR123 cells, would that work with a P2D body and the L1/L2T v2.0 new Q2 heads? I know a 3.7v rcr would likely be too much juice...


----------



## jag-engr (Aug 25, 2008)

I just found the further replies to this message.


____________



Blindasabat said:


> If that is true, then your CR2 body will not fit your L2T V2.0. It was made to fit the old L2T and does not fit the V2.0.


 
You are correct, sir. I got the L1T, and the head was too big for the CR2 body.

____________



Blindasabat said:


> Your best bet is to get a P2D body to run your L2T on CR123 - that is what I do.


 
I am now doing this. I borrowed the body and tailcap from my P2D RB100, and I created this light (the 'P2T'!). It is my all-around favorite light. 

____________



Blindasabat said:


> I use my CR2 body on an L2P and a Nekomane CR123 body on the original L2T.


 
I put the CR2 body on an older LuxIII L2T. What kind of runtimes do you get on the L2P (I think it runs at 10 lumens on low while the L2T runs at 15 lumens)? Are you able to get the high mode with either of you lights? The CR2 tube that I have is not long enough to reach the secondary contact on the L2T head. I have thought about grinding down the bottom of the bezel to allow it to tighten down further, but I've been thinking that a spacer of some sort may be a safer solution.


Also, I have a new question:

*The original L2T was listed at 0.9V to 4.0V on the web, but the box mine came in says 0.9V to 3.7V. Does anyone know if the original L2T could accept 3.7V rechargeables?*


----------



## HarryN (Dec 8, 2008)

Just curious - can someone link me to a reasaonbly safe R CR2 cell ?

Thanks


----------



## 45/70 (Dec 9, 2008)

HarryN said:


> Just curious - can someone link me to a reasaonbly safe R CR2 cell ?
> 
> Thanks



Harry, I'm not sure this will help you much, I sense you don't want to go the DX route. They do have what I believe are LiFePO4 CR2's though. They are not marketed as such, and there is no mention anywhere on the cells either. They are just marked "3.0 Volt".

I bought 6 of them a while back, for a laser. I ran them on a CBA II (graphs are on DX's site) and among other things, the discharge graph is just too flat for them to be anything other than LiFEPO4's, IMO. Also you'll note the capacity is around 200 mAh @ 300mA discharge rate, which would be about right for this chemistry in a CR2 package. The minimal capacity, and the fact that they are 3.0 Volt (actually more like 3.2 Volt), more than likely kills them for your intended purpose, I imagine. Just thought I'd mention them anyway.

Dave


----------



## HarryN (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dave - Thanks for that note and update. I suspect that at the 700 ish ma draw I am thinking of, the old protected AW R CR2 cells were not all that much more than 200mah either (although the voltage was higher)

Actually, I am desperate enough to try anything, so even 3.2 V would be ok.

Is there any chance of you running a cba test on them in the 600 - 700ma range ? I don't mind buying them, I just don't have a cba. 

Maybe I should see if my Triton II can do that test. :thinking:

Thanks again.

BTW - what are you doing in OH ?


----------



## 45/70 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well Harry, I saw your post and have been thinking about running a test. I'm a bit leery of doing a 700mA run with them. The smaller LiFePO4's (eg. RCR123's) seem to, generally, have a maximum recommended discharge rate that is much lower (one was "maximum 1C") than, for example, A123's 18650. I can't find any data for these RCR2's (obviously), so I am assuming they are probably the same. I can't be certain, even though their behavior suggests it, that these are even LiFePO4's. If they aren't, I could do a lot more damage than just ruin the cell!

Also, looking at my 300mA tests, if they are really 200-300mAh cells, as the tests suggest, that'd mean 700mA would be as much as 3.5C, a bit steep for small form factor LiFePO4's, and totally out of line for voltage corrected LiCo's. It's funny, printed on the cells is "800mAh", what a joke, but what else is new.

I did run two of them @ 700 mA for about a minute (10mAh) each. They seemed OK, didn't get warm, and the voltage, initially, only dropped down to about 3.05 Volts and stayed level. I'll think on it some more and get back to you, if I do run a complete test at 600-700mA. One of the things holding me back is, I don't have anything that pulls more than about 200mA out of these cells.

Ohio? Been here about forever, Harry!

Dave


----------



## 45/70 (Dec 12, 2008)

My apologies jag-engr. I'm not ignoring you, the OP, it's just that I'm not sure these RCR2's I'm talking about in the previous posts are suitable for your light. Most importantly, there is a chance that they are not safe chemistry. I _*think*_ they are, but I don't have any proof. Secondly, I would suspect that the drain on these cells from your L1T would fall into the area that I mentioned in my previous post. I just don't want to recommend something that possibly, isn't safe. 

Dave


----------



## nativecajun (Jul 17, 2010)

Does this help. This states a Rechargeable CR2 at about 1000mah at three volts. Protected. Sounds to good to be true. Ultrafire is the brand. 

I have a couple of CR2 lights one is my MyShondt AEON. Bulk packages of CR2 primaries are getting hard to find. Unless i am not searching in the right place. I am looking for a 12 pack just like the Surefire 123's. I do not want to derail this thread so please send me a pm if you have a good source for CR2 primaries at a reasonable price in a ten or 12 pack. And also is this link to this battery any help and if so is this a good battery and what do you charge it with. Says it is protected. 

Seems I always manage to break a rule somehow. If so moderator forgive and tell me what I did wrong.


http://www.cloudsofvapor.com/index....ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1


----------



## VegasF6 (Jul 18, 2010)

Those are almost certainly the same cells 45/70 is talking about already. I have the ultrfire 3.0v 15270 as well, mine claim 800 mAh on the label. Another ludicrous claim  

Then I have an additional set that is un-branded but probably the same cell with a white top (the first set is a black top) that claims 600 mAh.
My usage is also a laser, 350 mA draw on the batteries. Have only put a few cycles on them, but no problems so far.

Wish I had more data to contribute.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 18, 2010)

Well... 

This thread is a year and a half old since the last post.

It's best not to drag up threads that haven't had activity for years unless it is being done for the purpose of "bumping" a "timeless" thread. 

Eric


----------

